# Baby Brushtail Possum



## 262 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi just wondering if any one has cared for a baby Brushtail Possum? I have a little fella now 320gm i feed him wombaroo farax and apple puree, just wondering what other people feed their possums and how they keep them? mine wont stay in a beenie/pouch or box any other ideas ?


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 3, 2008)

Take it to a wildlife carer in your area


----------



## gail_mac (Feb 3, 2008)

Is he old enough to be feed fruit (apples, pears ect )

I had a suger glider once & it liked to sleep in a bird box with a small blanket in it...

Look on the net for ideas, or ring a vet for info.. A vet who knows about native animals...


----------



## 262 (Feb 3, 2008)

I am a wildlife carer. Just wondering how other people look after possums. Its always good to get new ideas...


----------



## ally_pup (Feb 3, 2008)

I have always used divetalak. Trial and error with fruit. Starting with soft fruits, if their ready to be weaned off milk they will eat the fruit. I usually do it as a gradual process. I also suggest not to give acidic fruits to them as it can cause skin irritation in the feet. May be differnet to others but thats how I do it. Hope this helps.


----------



## cris (Feb 3, 2008)

I used flowers, leaves, fruit etc. and also various insects as a treat (this is obiously when its eating solid food). For a shelter it had a lambskin pouch, yours may not like the smell of the pouch maybe.


----------



## jazdan (Feb 3, 2008)

being a wildlife career you should access to info via wires or something like that, but wires usally have members that have alot of info 

hope this helps


----------



## -Peter (Feb 3, 2008)

at 320 gramms it should be getting lots of native plants and some fruit with two wombaroo feeds a day. You shouldnt need to puree anymore.
You should have the pouch hanging in its cage. Does it have a cotton liner because they find the wool to course sometimes. Lambskin is good.
it is alsmost at the stage were it should be buddied up with another possum and human contact cut back.


----------



## sc1010 (Feb 3, 2008)

Peter said basically everything I was going to say, put some nice native tips in the cage for it (a cage with a pouch hanging in it) we use Divetelac (new formula) for our possums, but i dont think it matters and maybe a bit of fruit, apple, carrot, banana, sweet potato. 

We have one about the same size now that we are trying to buddy!

Sophie


----------



## 262 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks guys. I give him fruit and tips every night and his milk during the day i do use liners but he doesn't like the pouch at all. I will try taking the liner out of the box i put in so he would have something soft to lay on and see if he likes it better as it might be the smell he doesn't like, i didn't think of that. Thanks everyone.

I am also looking for a buddy for him but their are no other possums in care in our branch at the moment.


----------



## tammss2566 (Apr 8, 2008)

*baby possum*

Ive just been sitting here reading all the posts and i'd like to point out a few things.
As a WIRES carer who currently has 8 brushtails in care, 4 being juveniles and 4 being joeys, i think it best that you contact your possum co-ordinator for advice, we do not advocate cereals and purees and at 320 grams your possum should still be on 32 mls a day of wombaroo greater than 8 formula and may still need toileting by you.
I find it very strange that you have him in a box so soon as he should still be in a pouch with a liner as they feel secure in this envoroment and he should be in that pouch in a small cage in side and should not be on heat.
At approx 150 days/5 months/ 390 grams you can introduce them into a secure out side area so it can acclimatise its self to outside temps and it should be on plenty of native gum leaves and some apple with 5 grams of wombaroo high protein supplement.
But again i stress, you need to talk to your co-ordinator.
And I would just like to point out it is against the law under the DECC for any member of the public to try and raise any australian native animal, carers must be registered with a wild life organisation to do so.
I have just taken into care a 1,700 gram female who has been raised by a MOP and its not pretty, she is so humanised to the point where more than likely she will have to be euthanased.
I must stress, though they are cute and cuddly as babies they are not toys and they are being done a great injustice when raised by an inexperienced person.

Cheers,
Tamms.


----------

